# Thoughts on ETS Santa Cruz



## daveatc1234 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey folks, brand new to the forum. I will be getting out of the AF in summer 2010, and it's about time for a career change. I've spent a fair amount of time wrecking stuff and blowing it up, so I figure I'd switch it around. I've been interested in going the EMT route for some time, but deployment has made it impossible. So, my plan is to move back to Monterey, CA and enroll at ETS Classroom up in Santa Cruz. 

Does anyone have any insight into their program? Also, anyone familiar with job opportunities in the Central Coast, CA region? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, it is accredited; but, it's a proprietary school and I tend to stay away from those as they're typically what we refer to as "medic mills". You might want to consider moving closer up to the bay area and check out the programs at Foothill College or San Francisco City College. Or, head further south toe Cuesta College in San Luis Obispo. However, if remaining in Monterey is your only option, I say just go for the ETS course.

As far as job opportunities go, AMR runs most of the 911 service in the areas around you. You might also want to check with your local hospitals to see if they employ EMT's as ED-techs.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 23, 2009)

For the very little it's worth, a friend of mine did her basic with them two or three years ago, and said good things about her instructors and training. I think it was more expensive than some other Bay Area options, though.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Dec 23, 2009)

have not heard good things about it. I checked it out before getting into Foothill, and last I heard it goes around $13000. If you can get into foothill, I suggest that route


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 24, 2009)

ETS _is_ expensive. Medic mill, though, they are not, from what I understand. I've seen the quality of medics coming out of their program, NCTI, Foothill.... pretty much all the major EMT and Medic programs in the area. When I last was last working in the San Jose area, the top two programs (at the MEDIC level) were (basically tied) Foothill and ETS. One finished a bit faster than the other - ETS. It was also about 3-4 times more expensive. If finances are an issue and you don't mind spending an extra quarter or so, go Foothill. You will be just as well prepared. You want a Paramedicine AS? Go Foothill. 

For EMT programs... go with ETS or a JC program. The JC programs will be less expensive, but you might make up the difference in fuel costs (driving there). Do the math. The private schools in the San Jose area weren't good at all, and their students often needed some retraining. For medic programs, my experience is similar. Go with a JC program or ETS.


----------



## judoka5446 (Dec 24, 2009)

I will be attending ETS starting in Jan. I've had friends and co-workers go through the program and have absolutely loved it. It is pricey (13500), but the cost is all inclusive. Other programs will cost less initially, but will require you to pay for internships, uniforms, books, and the like down the road. ETS also keeps class sizes small by having a pretty rigorous interview and testing process to get in. Hope this helps. Feel free to PM me with any ?'s u have.


----------



## judoka5446 (Dec 24, 2009)

And as for jobs. The two ambo companies here are AMR and Central Coast Ambulance. I work for CCA in Monterey as a basic. Once you have you're medic done though, your options are pretty much restricted to AMR or fire.


----------

